# SewerRatz's Mystery Faucet



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I had to dewinterize a home today. After all the water was turned on and the lines flushed I had a lav faucet that leaked, well more like it did not want to turn off. When I pulled the stem I was shocked, it sort of reminded me of T&S the way it has a barrel The way it works is the stem threads in the upper bonnet nut, and pushes down onto the bottom of the barrel, At the bottom of the barrel is a stepped rubber washer that is snapped in from under the barrel.

I was not able to find a name any where on this thing. Luckily I was able to flush the stem and barrel clean and it stopped leaking. So have any of you seen this before and know the make?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like kohler.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The handles look like Price Phister to me. The stems...who knows.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.faucetdoctorsuperstore.com/DetailsList.cfm?ID=11-5634HS

Price Pfister it is!
















Paul


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

wow. I haven't seen a price pfister like that one.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RockSteady, thank you so much. I was going to pull out my old stem books in the morning, but you saved me tons of time.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Those hydroseals were crappola! On this widespred, the barrel is often sutck down in there. The chrome always flakes off the stem, so a repair almost always requires new stems, not just seals. Once I figured out that certain housing tracts made by a certain builder in the '70s use a lot of those, I started carrying that stem on the truck to avoid second trips. Same for some neignborhoods that had a lot of Valley. 

These days, there is such a variety of stuff out there, and even from the "regulars" like PP, Moen, Delta......you can't carry a small bin of parts and expect to fix everything you come across. It's crazy!


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*We can all get along!!*

Teamwork makes the dream work!!!! Thats what i call professionalism!!!


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

grandpa said:


> Those hydroseals were crappola! On this widespred, the barrel is often sutck down in there. The chrome always flakes off the stem, so a repair almost always requires new stems, not just seals. Once I figured out that certain housing tracts made by a certain builder in the '70s use a lot of those, I started carrying that stem on the truck to avoid second trips. Same for some neignborhoods that had a lot of Valley.
> 
> These days, there is such a variety of stuff out there, and even from the "regulars" like PP, Moen, Delta......you can't carry a small bin of parts and expect to fix everything you come across. It's crazy!


I have had the same problem with those barrels getting stuck down inside the valve body. Those stems are a terrible design.


----------



## Andrewatch (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont remember the name but i saw that cartridge in the master plumber book today


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Andrewatch said:


> I dont remember the name but i saw that cartridge in the master plumber book today


Still no intro eh?:whistling2:

Where is that damn hamster when you need him?:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Give me a minute. I am working on it.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I generally am happy with PP, but the whole Hydroseal line was real crap. They chrome plated the stems, and the chrome plating was always peeling, so you could never get away with just replacing a seal, it was always a new stem. The barrels like this one ...hard to deal with.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Not to mention that by the time your done spending an hr. or so looking up parts then getting them, it would most likely be cheaper for the O to just by new with warrenty any way.

P.S. don't forget to bill for all your time!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Realizes that stem is from old faucet. These days customers go to HD or online etc, and buy some weird unit. Ive started telling them ALL to hold on to parts list and warranty cuz I wont have parts for this stuff in future. There's so many different brands and variations out now theres no way. Typically it's behooves them to let me install a new unit verses spending ours and fuel trying to locate the part. (Notice I said typically :icon_rolleyes.


----------

